# Happy Holidays fellow fisherpeople



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Wishing all of you a happy holiday and quick winter!

Can't wait till Spring!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> Wishing all of you a happy holiday and quick winter!
> 
> Can't wait till Spring!!!!!


You and me both. Happy Holidays.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

surf city angler said:


> wishing all of you a happy holiday and quick winter!
> 
> Can't wait till spring!!!!!


*Amen!*


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

All the best
Hah I am going Wreck fishing in Jan. Can you say heated handrails Baby!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Back atcha, hey dogg, mellekilickemaca....(sp?) LOL.... salt


----------

